# HELP! I just rescued this little guy...



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I am new to the Betta world and got my first one about 2 weeks ago. I was in a VERY shady petstore today and rescued this little guy. I did not want another betta, but he was in the most disgusting cup I have ever seen. Feces, uneatten food, the cup was dented like it had been dropped, and cloudy gunk floating all around him in about an inch of water. He is barely over an inch long. Does anyone know how old he is? Color? Type of betta? Does he seem healthy? He looks very different from my large veil-tail. So little! His 2.5G tank, heater, etc. is getting set up as we speak, pictures taken from a temporary bowl.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW. His color is stunning! As for the type, I'm not sure. I'm still new to the betta world. He does look a little like my delta tail, but I'm not absolutely sure. 

I'm so glad you rescued him! He's quite the gem!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When I saw his face, I went "Awwwww!" He's very cute, love his color!

His dorsal fin is HUGE- think he's got some doubletail in him. Does he flare for you, and if so, does his caudal (back) fin spread to 180 degrees? If so he's a HM... I'm not great with tail-types and it's a bit hard to identify in these pics. He might be a super-delta by the looks of it, too... And kudos to you for rescuing him!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! He is a beauty! His fins seem pretty good considering the conditions he was in.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, that is a *monster* dorsal fin. He almost looks like a doubletail with that crazy top fin but then his tail doesn't really look that way. I just looks like he bit it and it's growing back. He's BEAUTIFUL and all in all he looks pretty good. I love his coloring.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He is so pretty! But is that a chunk out of his tail or is he a DBT?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's definitely not a DBT. That chunk in his caudal isn't how the lobes should seperate... just looks like some fin damage.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah. I wasn't sure. lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the blue!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He's SO pretty!!!
His colors are gorgeous. 
And he's quite cute too.

What are you going to name him?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

What's a DBT? I googled it but I didn't get anything.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Double tail. It would look like he has 2 back fins.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The fish in my avatar is a double tail. Your new fish is so pretty, good for you for getting him out of there! I'd say he looks like a delta or super delta with some fin damage, maybe? Other than the possible fin damage, he seems healthy, especially for a rescue. Congratulations on your new fish!


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

He's a Double tail geno. Meaning a fish that carries the DBT gene but doesn't have a split tail. However they often have a dip int he middle of their fins like your boy.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IMO he's a double tail with fused lobes. While he does seem to have a bit of fin damage that divide in the center of his caudal fin seems to say that he is a double tail. It's very uncommon for DT genos to have THAT huge of a dorsal.

He also looks really skinny. I would get him on some high protien foods like NLS grow if you can get it. I'll help him pack on the weight quicker.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

1f2f- I didn't even know those existed. Wow.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep... bettas are wacky things 

It's also possible for a betta's caudal, anal, and dorsal fin to fuse into one big fin but extremely rare. Sometimes you'll see fusing on the anal and caudal... especially in VT but usually it's just a small part and not the entire fin.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

He's really pretty, love his eyes.  Thanks so much for rescuing a betta, I feel so bad for them.  I'm sure he will do great in those conditions, he gets all the works, lucky little boy.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow everyone, thank you all SOOOO much for your comments! I am so new to this haha. This is a great community and I appreciate everyone's input. His tail is definitly symmetrical in two identical halves. DBT sounds good to me! I also think he is just months old. He measures around 1.1 inches in TOTAL length. He seems to love his nice big tank and heater, but he is so little I think I will wait a few days to turn on the filter. 

I am just so stunned at how much I love this little guy. I have been a horse/dog person my whole life and always thought fish were the more impersonal pets you could own. But seeing the clear difference in how happy this little dude seems already makes my heart melt. He doesn't have a name yet, but I am sure his personality will continue to shine. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He is most likely around 6 months old I would guess. Kind of hard to age Bettas without knowing their birth date.
He does have a DBTs dorsal for sure, that is what they are known for besides the two lobed tail.
He is stunning! I cannot believe no one bought him before you.
Good luck with your new best friend.

BTW, he does look pretty healthy from what I can see in those pictures. Maybe a little skinny but nothing tlc cannot fix.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> IMO he's a double tail with fused lobes. While he does seem to have a bit of fin damage that divide in the center of his caudal fin seems to say that he is a double tail. It's very uncommon for DT genos to have THAT huge of a dorsal.
> 
> He also looks really skinny. I would get him on some high protien foods like NLS grow if you can get it. I'll help him pack on the weight quicker.


I agree that the fish is a doubletail, but it seems that his caudal split is not very deep for a doubletail. I thought fused fins is a rare mutation where all of the fins are fused?


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! Nice little boy! He is adorable. I'm so glad you could rescue him and give him a better home. Enjoy your new boy!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As far as I know there are different levels of fused fins... Fused DT seem to be the most common (but still uncommon) and I also had a VT whose anal and caudal were fused just slightly.


Maybe a better definition of the OPs fish would be a doubletail with an incomplete split?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

God bless you for rescuing the poor little dear. I agree with the assessment for fused DBT.  He's so very pretty! I think your should name him Lucky or Aquamarine. Maybe Tiny.  Sorry, I know, I stink at naming bettas, but I figured I'd have a go since no one else has... he's so cute!


----------



## topazthebetta (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome rescue! he will certainly be in good hands now that hes away from that pet store!


----------

